# Film - U.S. Navy of 1915



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2011)

> Interesting film depicting our navy from a century ago.



National Film Preservation Foundation: U.S. Navy of 1915 (1915)

U.S. Navy of 1915 (1915)
Production Company: Lyman H. Howe Company. Transfer Note: Digital file made from a 35mm negative. Running Time: 11 minutes (silent, no music).
We are indebted to independent scholar Charles “Buckey” Grimm for identifying this 11-minute piece of the celebrated “lost” three-reel documentary U.S. Navy of 1915, produced by the Lyman H. Howe Company. (The piece had formerly been known only as “U.S. Navy Fragment.”) The film was made with the full support of the Secretary of the Navy, Josephus Daniels, who believed in the power of motion pictures to convince isolationists of the importance of building a strong American navy. A former newspaperman who knew the value of publicity, Daniels allowed Howe’s camera crew remarkable shipboard access. The results show sailors as they go about their day—doing repairs, cleaning the deck, exercising, as well as demonstrating naval might. The film drew praise as capturing “the pulse-beat of the complex life that throbs through our dreadnoughts from reveille to ‘taps.’”

Read the rest on the web link.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2011)

That was an interesting look at the Navy almost 100 years ago. Cool find!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2011)

good one Sys


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2011)

That was awesome!


----------



## delcyros (Jan 9, 2012)

Really wonderful find Syscom. Note the 14in projectiles! These are 7crh blunt nosed APC 14in mk1 mod2 -I was initially thinking they represent 16in and not 14in but that cannot be true if the dating of the film -1915 is to be assumed beeing correct.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2012)

Missed this first time round. Good find!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cool find Syscom! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cool find. 


Wheels


----------

